# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.5 released! Tablet Time

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.5 released! Tablet Time  *     *
We are continuously working to satisfy our customers...*    *Choose zZKey = Build Confidence + Increase Expertise*    *What's New:*
-------------------------- *Huawei Tablet MediaPad 7 Youth-2 (S7-721u)* *{Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Password, Repair Simlock}* *World 1ST* @mohosh الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Huawei Tablet MediaPad 7 Youth-2 (S7-722u)* *{Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Password, Repair Simlock}* *World 1ST* *Huawei Tablet MediaPad S7-301u* *{Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Password, Repair Simlock}* *Huawei Tablet MediaPad S7-302u* *{Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Password, Repair Simlock}* *Huawei Tablet MediaPad S7-303u* *{Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Password, Repair Simlock}* *Huawei Tablet MediaPad S7-312u* *{Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Password, Repair Simlock}*
--------------------------     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *For Africa and MiddleEast countries can contact with الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (U.A.E)*   
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT* 
1- @mohosh -> *10 FREE Credits*
2- @mquimpanes -> *5 FREE Credits*
3- @Saucell -> *5 FREE Credits*
4- @WILUNLOK -> *5 FREE Credits*
5- @cerja -> *5 FREE Credits*   *Please Contact US*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## جمال48

شكرا على هذا العمل المفيد

----------

